# does anyone get a lower sex drive of anavar



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

just a simple one how does anavar effect your sex drive ?


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

my went very low after about 6 weeks didnt even fancy a w**k


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ben123 said:


> just a simple one how does anavar effect your sex drive ?


anavar shuts you down

which means low test which means no sex drive

if you want to counter this problem add in proviron


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ben123 said:


> just a simple one how does anavar effect your sex drive ?


Same as most steriods do mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I was on 250mg PC Var pd and had to up the test to 1.5g to counteract the libido issues I was having.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

i find d bol horny as hell var lose sex drive like


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

am on 1200mg of test and 70mg of var i can see why you went to 1500mg of test


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ben123 said:


> am on 1200mg of test and 70mg of var i can see why you went to 1500mg of test


Yes mate, I had to. Didn't even think about sex or feel slightly interested. Felt weird to me and had to get it sorted so increased the test gradually until I hit sweet spot. Journal on TM outlining it.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

i added var last week felt so strong but but sex drive sent dont dick felt tite and looked small to witch is odd for me a well hung like have swaped to d bol today have just met some girl so i want to be bang happy so var has to go for now lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ben123 said:


> just a simple one how does anavar effect your sex drive ?


On it's own it will affect libido negatively after a while.



ben123 said:


> i find d bol horny as hell var lose sex drive like


Yes but only for a while, same as var or any other steroid.



ben123 said:


> am on 1200mg of test and 70mg of var i can see why you went to 1500mg of test


Why? have you considered it is probably estrogen related and nothing at all to do with the var?



ben123 said:


> i added var last week felt so strong but but sex drive sent dont dick felt tite and looked small to witch is odd for me a well hung like have swaped to d bol today have just met some girl so i want to be bang happy so var has to go for now lol


This just shows the lack of knowledge of what you are taking and how to deal with the side effects.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

Mars said:


> On it's own it will affect libido negatively after a while.
> 
> Yes but only for a while, same as var or any other steroid.
> 
> ...


thats the point in talking isnt it to see what others say share info and all that mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ben123 said:


> thats the point in talking isnt it to see what others say share info and all that mate


So have you considered an AI given the large amount of test you are taking? you will have a lot of aromatization to estrogen, too much estrogen will cause a drop in libido.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

thats a better mate talk yes am taking arimidex 1 mg every third day


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ben123 said:


> thats a better mate talk yes am taking arimidex 1 mg every third day


Then it's obviously not enough, your libido should be through the roof on 1200mg of test.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

also come seems a bit watery to not a lot but just bit


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

you maybe rite mate mite jack the arim up a bit


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ben123 said:


> you maybe rite mate mite jack the arim up a bit


I would go for 0.5mg ED and see if that helps. High estrogen is known libido killer.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ben123 said:


> thats a better mate talk yes am taking arimidex 1 mg every third day


take arimadex every day at 1mg problem should be solved


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

will give it a whirl


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

ive been on VAR scince saturday at 100mg/day.. and already noticed loss in sex drive!!!


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

thats fast then isnt it has your jizz changed atall? that sounds a bit gay but you know what i ment


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

> Yes but only for a while, same as var or any other steroid.


why on for a 'while', what changes ? for example if you keep test and arimidex dose constant why does sex drive fall eventually even though test is high and estro low?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

#Yes next question


----------

